# PR application & Interview Questions



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

I am a SA citizen but have not lived there for 10 years (I believe the immigration laws recently changed). My husband (Mauritian) and I plan to move to SA by the end of the year. We already have his TR permit (been married for 6 years), now we need to apply for his PR once in SA. I just want to know if anyone has gone through the process recently? Any trick questions in the interview? Can we do it ourselves or do we need one of these immigration agencies?


----------

